# Cockatiel wont let male close to the nest.



## minisour (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys this is my second time breeding my cockatiels. Out of 5 eggs only 1 hatched on her first clutch. It has been almost a year and their baby grew up very healthy. SO now that the female wants to lay egg their baby(cookie) wont let the male get close to the nest. It's like his guarding the nest. I'm not sure if cookie is a female or male but I'm leaning towards the female side because of her features. She's just hanging around the entrance of the nest lol and poor male cant even get close. But no eggs have been laid yet. Is this a normal behavior? Will I need to take cookie out of the cage in the mean time? Or wut do you guys think about this situation?
Thank You :]


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Cookie is causing problems. You definitely don't want any incest going on and if you want the pair to breed, removing Cookie to her own cage would be the best idea at this point.


----------



## minisour (Oct 26, 2014)

Yah I did it today finally both went in the nest guesss cookie will be upset for a while


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She will get over it. Sometimes older siblings will help out but other times they're just a bother to the breeding pair.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree that taking Cookie out was the best move. She probably thinks she is doing a great thing but really she's just being a pest lol.

She might be a little upset for a while but she will get over it. Giving her some extra cuddles and treats will help her get over it


----------

